# Over-educated for ROTP...Help!



## lowfiwhiteguy (9 Jul 2009)

Howdy troops,

I have just been turned down from ROTP in Political Science on the basis that I have too much schooling done.

I was informed that a candidate for ROTP would require at minimum, 2.5 years of studies remaining in their degree to be considered.

This would seem to suggest that 1 academic year = 2 semesters with full course loads, i.e., 5 courses per semester.

I have more than this remaining. Was I turned down because there were others who were not quite so far along in their studies as I am, to whom they give priority? Or their grades were better? Etc.

Should I even bother re-applying for next year's ROTP if I got turned away once on this basis?

Any help is appreciated, guys!


----------



## Marshall (9 Jul 2009)

Well, I doubt you'd be turned down due to the fact someone else needed more education to be paid for. If I was looking for applicants I'd probably consider the ones who will need the less funding (IF suited in all other areas of course) compared to someone needing the full 4 years. 

Could always try finishing your degree, and (forgive me if I'm incorrect) try for DEO (Direct Entry Officer)

Good luck


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

As long as you have two years or more remaining in your studies, you should be eligible for subsidization through ROTP.  Remember that this is a very competitive position that you are applying for, so you still have to meet the criteria and be more competitive than other applicants.  As such, I highly doubt that the real reason you were not accepted was that you were "over-educated".


----------



## derekreid (15 Jul 2009)

I was in somewhat of a similar situation. After a mix-up with the Recruiting Office caused me to miss the deadline for ROTP in the spring, I discussed my options with a recruiter: finish my degree and apply for DEO, apply for ROTP the next year, or apply for CEOTP.

Once the recruiter found out that I only had 1 year remaining in my degree he told me I wouldn't have been accepted even if I had gotten my application in before the selection board sat. I was pretty surprised that this was the first time I had heard this considering how much of the application process I had already gone through.

It sounds like you would be in the same situation as I was; if you were to reapply, by the time you would potentially be accepted you would only have 1.5 years left (if I understand correctly).


----------



## breezie (25 Jul 2009)

Yeah, there must be more to it than you are overeducated. It could be that they don't want to subsidize a Poli Sci degree for your trade as well - some trades require a certain degree, or have a "recommended" degree. Also, the summer training that you may have to do for your trade if you go ROTP may be a factor, in which case you could either start your degree again through ROTP and hope that you get some transfer credits, or finish your degree yourself and go DEO. I've just finished up my first year at RMC, and this is the 4th time I've been at university, so for me, being overeducated wasn't a factor in going ROTP. My full degree wasn't recognized by RMC, as it's from a technical school in New Zealand, plus I have most of a fine arts degree and part of a politics one. I was also told that I would have to start from the beginning, especially as the training at RMC includes military education which can't be skipped. I was fine with that, as at least this time I'm not incurring huge whacks of student loan debt to educate myself! However, I did get given a lot of transfer credits when I actually came here, which after months of meetings and memos, I have been given permission to use for all the electives that I would otherwise need to take in my program. Because of this, I may be able to graduate a year early, but I'm still waiting for the final verification whether this is actually going to happen or not. Do not look to my case as an example though, it's EXTREMELY uncommon for RMC to do this; it's only because of my large previous academic record and my excellent academic and military standing here at the college that it's even being considered. Every case is different though, it depends on which courses they give you recognition for, and how that fits into your academic program, and your summer trade training. Some of my friends weren't given any transfer credits at all, as their previous schools weren't considered to be at the same academic level as RMC, even though they had half completed a degree elsewhere. Good luck, look into all the options that are available to you, and if necessary, start your degree again if going ROTP is that important to you.


----------

